

The News Revolution: An Attack on Pop Media - jaf12duke
http://measuringmeasures.com/blog/2011/1/4/the-news-revolution-an-attack-on-pop-media.html

======
sausagefeet
Ideas and conclusions are very old and unoriginal. The addition of more
evidence is nice. I also think it misses a lot that has been fleshed out by
others. Bradford needs to do more research before he hits submit IMO.

~~~
bradfordcross
I'd love to read more, do you have some links?

I'm aware of Chomsky's work, for example.

The reason I posted is that, although many have said it again and again, the
message is not taking hold and IMO needs to be repeated.

